# Foreign Pension on form 8938



## blah2014 (Apr 1, 2014)

UK/US citizen previously worked in UK and contributed to an employer pension (managed by Aviva). Now living in US trying to figure out how to report this pension on 8938. I have not contributed to it since moving back (>2 years) and have not had distributions from it ever. I feel like it should be in section VI of the form 8938, but need help filling it out. I know the current value of the account. I don't know whether it falls into line 35 or 36 or how to answer those questions. Am I filling out the right form? Other than FBAR, do I need to fill anything else out? Would Aviva know the answers to these questions? Is it just a Trust entity on line 35? Thank you!


----------

